# How to post from IMGUR



## Jck2276 (Mar 10, 2016)

I keep trying to post pics from IMGUR and it keeps telling me there must be a first post, not sure what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Since you have now made 1 post- try it again. You need a post count before links are allowed within a post- it keeps spammers at bay for most part....

BTW welcome to DIY Chatroom!


----------



## Jck2276 (Mar 10, 2016)

Great, thanks...


----------

